# 5D Mark II setting issue



## lennon33x (Nov 29, 2014)

So I nabbed a Mark II about a month ago. Totally a step up from my Classic in a lot of respects. I do have an issue though. 

When reviewing images on my classic, I can zoom in and out with the zoom buttons. But on the Mark II, I can zoom in, but when I hit the button to zoom out the screen goes blank. How do I fix this?  Thanks


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 29, 2014)

Here`s what the manual says

John.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 29, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Here`s what the manual says
> 
> John.




Oh and one little tidbit of info. I use back button focus. On the 5D it works flawlessly. Yes, I know there's a back button focus button but I want to make it consistent between my primary and backup bodies


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry i don't have a Canon, hopefully somebody else will answer your question.

John.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 30, 2014)

Send it to Canon to have it fixed? When I hit the zoom out button on mine, the image zooms out.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 30, 2014)

I think it's a setting issue. When I'm in playback mode, the AF – on button is actually the zoom out button. I think it has something to do with my back button focusing, but since I have all of my other settings set up, I don't want to have to go and factory reset it. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 30, 2014)

lennon33x said:


> I think it's a setting issue. When I'm in playback mode, the AF – on button is actually the zoom out button. I think it has something to do with my back button focusing, but since I have all of my other settings set up, I don't want to have to go and factory reset it. Thanks for all of your help.



It'll be in the custom settings then. If you don't have the manual, google it and get a PDF. That or just scroll through the custom settings to find the one that changes the AF button.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 7, 2014)

Please check C.Fn IV:Operation/Others sub-option 2 "AF-ON/AE lock button switch".  The default value is "0" (disable).  Sounds like your camera has this enabled.  This reverses the function of the two buttons.


----------

